

Online panel on Immutable Infrastructure  - chadfowler
http://www.infoq.com/articles/virtual-panel-immutable-infrastructure

======
amirmc
Chad, it seems your thoughts on this match our own. Have you come across
Unikernels [0], MirageOS [1] or Nymote [2]?

[0]
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2566628)

[1] [http://openmirage.org/](http://openmirage.org/)

[2] [http://nymote.org/](http://nymote.org/)

